# Just introducing myself, and asking for some advice!



## el_demonio (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey group,

I picked up my 2005 Altima in a beautiful peuter color about 2 months ago, and absolutely love it! 

I've started getting into some subtle upgrades, but being a bit of an amateur, I have run into a few problems. I did a search and came up with this forum site, so hopefully you kind people can help me out.

I am trying to install two lighting accessories on my car. I just picked up a set of Silver Xtreme bulbs for my front indicators, and a 8000K HID conversion kit. 

I got a really awesome deal on them, and I'm really excited to install, so if anyone has any advice, I would most greatly appreciate it.

Thank you all in advance, I look forward to lots of posts of the site!


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Before someone jumps your shit, you may want to search the site a little. I knwo its a new car, but it may have been posted already. Just an FYI. :thumbup: I have an 05 Satin White Alty myself. I love it. I just got my exhaust done by Mossy Performance and i installed a CAI.


----------



## el_demonio (Oct 28, 2005)

*HID???*



skootz1 said:


> Before someone jumps your shit, you may want to search the site a little. I knwo its a new car, but it may have been posted already. Just an FYI. :thumbup: I have an 05 Satin White Alty myself. I love it. I just got my exhaust done by Mossy Performance and i installed a CAI.


Well, I've been searching, and to no avail.

I was hoping the conversation would pick up, but the posting seems a bit slow... Is it usually like this?

Anyhow, my Vision Bulbs kit is still in the box. I have not bothered trying the install until I get some advice on it.

I did however go ahead and install the Silver Xtreme lights. They're amazing! For $25, it makes the front light assembly look so much better. Getting rid of that egg yolk effect caused by the stock signal bulb makes a world of difference. 

Anyhow, after seeing how drastic the change was with the simple signal bulb, I'm really anxious to see how their HID kit will perform!!!!!!

Any info anyone can lend on installing HID on an Altima would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again group!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure what kit you bought, but this might help.

Write up: http://www.lanknights.net/AltimaHIDKit.pdf
Pics: http://www.altimafaq.net/personal/thumbnails.php?album=18


----------



## el_demonio (Oct 28, 2005)

*HID*



Coco said:


> Not sure what kit you bought, but this might help.
> 
> Write up: http://www.lanknights.net/AltimaHIDKit.pdf
> Pics: http://www.altimafaq.net/personal/thumbnails.php?album=18


Thanks for the note. I bought the kit from www.visionbulbs.com after reading some good reviews on it.

I actually got it installed today, and it looks awesome! I also installed their Silver Xtreme bulbs to replace the amber front signals.

Just a suggestion, as a fellow Altima guy, you should really check out the Silver Xtreme bulbs. It makes a huge difference aesthetically. I love it!

Anyhow, thanks again for the effort, I really do appreciate all the HID install stuff.

Take care!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

any pictures?


----------



## el_demonio (Oct 28, 2005)

*HID*



Coco said:


> any pictures?


Sorry, not yet. I don't have a camera myself, but I'm hoping on the weekend when I hook up with my friends, we'll get some shots. If I do, I'll be sure to post them.

You can check out photos on the site that I bought the lights, they're a pretty fair representation of what you get, I must say.

A few of my friends have HID kits, and by far, mine looks the best. I'm really happy with my purchase, and I think I'm going to buy their Xenon Interior kit too!

Also, looking at getting some other mods... Anyone know if Matrix Racing is good? I see that they also stock Vision Bulbs products, so that's already one bonus point for them in my opinion!

Thanks again!


----------

